# Should I crush yellow mustard seeds for curry?



## seans_potato_business (Feb 19, 2014)

I have a recipe to follow to make a mild curry. The recipe calls for mustard seeds. Should I crush them or just throw them in whole? Thanks


----------



## menumaker (Feb 19, 2014)

I leave them whole. I love mild curries as well as 'spicier' ones. If you crush them it shouldn't make a lot of difference to the heat of the dish. it's quite nice to leave them just to show and add a bit of texture to the dish. This is my own opinion of course . I'm sure it will be fine. Enjoy................any snow with you yet?I  Lived in the highlands for 20 yrs!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 19, 2014)

I like the texture of whole mustard seeds.  The recipe would probably have called for ground mustard if that's what it meant, IMHO.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 19, 2014)

Does the recipe say to heat the mustard seeds until they start to pop? If so, they are probably intended to be whole if it doesn't state otherwise.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 19, 2014)

seans_potato_business said:


> I have a recipe to follow to make a mild curry. The recipe calls for mustard seeds. Should I crush them or just throw them in whole? Thanks


Throw them in whole. Otherwise, the recipe would call for mustard powder.


----------



## seans_potato_business (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses. The seeds will remain whole.

No snow here; it's actually unusually warm today but I'm told it's getting cold again shortly.


----------



## menumaker (Feb 20, 2014)

Good for you. 
PS. Beware the Ides of March.................You'll know what I mean!!


----------

